# Error



## The Astroman

I have just changed the case of my PC, and on boot, here's what I get: 
CMOS Settings wrong
CMOS Date/Time not set
Chassis intruded! 
Fatal error...system halted. 

Should I reset the CMOS? How? 
Is the CMOS powered by the PSU (which would mean I forgot to plug it) 
I had the Chassis Intrusion working @ the first boot, but when I got this message, I unplugged it, so why does it tell me that my chassis is intruded?


----------



## Praetor

> Chassis intruded!


God that is the single most annoying "feature" LOL



> Why does it tell me that my chassis is intruded?


Because its stupid. Seriously.



> Should I reset the CMOS? How?


First deactivate the stupid intrusion thingy and see if you can boot. You should be fine. If not, reset the bios by powering down, popping the battery (and dealing with the jumper). There will be instructions in ur manual


----------



## The Astroman

I cannot get into the BIOS, I think it's just because my PC does not see the keyboard I plugged in...


----------



## The Astroman

What do I have to do with the jumper(s)? 



> (and dealing with the jumper).



MY MOBO: http://www.asus.com/products/mb/socket478/p4p800/p4p800_l.jpg


----------



## The Astroman

My mobo's manual says "The MOBO supports chassis intrusion thru Winbond ASIC, a chassis intrusion event is recorded in the CMOS for security", so they should be erased when I reset the CMOS... I did it as they told me to in the manual, but still nothing... I know the keyboard works but I still can't access the BIOS!!! HELP!


----------



## Praetor

> What do I have to do with the jumper(s)?


As I said, read the manual. It tells you exactly what you have to do.



> I did it as they told me to in the manual, but still nothing...


What did they tell you to do? Reset the bios? If you did it properly and the thing doesnt work then theres something whacked there


----------



## Frontmaster

During the reset of the board did you switch off the main power supply, (Powerpack switch located normally on the back) I have found on my board, I can reset the board, but to no avail until I disconnected the main power source.  

No problems after this.


----------



## The Astroman

I reset the RTC RAM (CMOS) by shutting off the PC, then taking the battery out of the pc, changing the jumper for 5-10 seconds, putting the jumper back to its normal pos. and then putting the battery back... It does not do anYthing... You mentioned reseting the bios? How??


Manual: http://www.asuscom.de/pub/ASUS/mb/sock478/p4p800/e1324_p4p800.pdf


----------



## The Astroman

the guy called Frontmaster said:
			
		

> During the reset of the board did you switch off the main power supply, (Powerpack switch located normally on the back) I have found on my board, I can reset the board, but to no avail until I disconnected the main power source.



I did not quite understand that... Could you explain it again?? 



			
				the admin named Praetor said:
			
		

> What did they tell you to do? Reset the bios? If you did it properly and the thing doesnt work then theres something whacked there



The manual just told me how to reset the RTC RAM, manuals NEVER have the EXACT answer to your problem!


----------



## Lorand

Did you follow the manual's first step: "Turn off the computer and unplug the power cord"?
If the resetting won't work, you might try flashing the BIOS...


----------



## Praetor

> You mentioned reseting the bios? How??


Reset BIOS = Reset CMOS. Also, when you restart the machine make sure either (a) the chassis intrusion cable is completely disconnected or (b) the case is closed or you'll run into an infinite loop



> manual just told me how to reset the RTC RAM, manuals NEVER have the EXACT answer to your problem


Reseting the RTC is the solution  (with a minor caveat as ive noted above)



> If the resetting won't work, you might try flashing the BIOS...


BIOS has gotta finish before you can flash is  .. im sure its evident how usless the chassis intrusion thing is by now


----------

